# Anyone stoned at the moment?



## MarPassion (Jan 20, 2005)

Ok, i'm not stoned but anybody reading this board stoned?


----------



## ickypitbull (Jan 20, 2005)

I always start my day with a couple bong rips and keep going all day long....

Peace..............


----------



## Texashorseman (Jan 20, 2005)

Stoned, you bet. Came in to smoke my lunch


----------



## Unregistered (Jan 20, 2005)

now that you mention it,  it has been a few hours since i hit the white widow.
... brb ...


----------



## Unregistered (Jan 20, 2005)

wow,  thats much better now.


----------



## chopper82 (Jan 21, 2005)

yep its the breakfast of champions


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 24, 2005)

Baked to put it mildly.


----------



## CedarTree (Jan 25, 2005)

i sure am..  white widow never cease to have a limit. keep smoking it.. higher and higher!


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 26, 2005)

nice to see everyone is stoned on white widow  
i wonder if blueberry would be as good as the widow?  can anyone campare the two?

i sure do like my widow


----------



## bongman (Jan 31, 2005)

anybody got and tips about how to change my plant from male to female? i want buds man


----------



## ickypitbull (Feb 3, 2005)

bongman said:
			
		

> anybody got and tips about how to change my plant from male to female? i want buds man


The only way to do it is to kill the male and plant new seeds, sorry.......
Peace.........


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 5, 2005)

anybody that is stupid enough to ask that  question should not be on this site


----------



## Fuxshifty (Feb 9, 2005)

not true. I think this is exactly the place he should be. he has alot to learn from the people here


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 10, 2005)

True but anybody that wants to grow should have already done some research and i think that was the first thing i learned thats just me though                                  

CINCY


----------



## mary (Mar 2, 2005)

oh yeah I start my day off with it on my second coffee.
just love it.


----------



## MaShiPotRu (Mar 12, 2005)

Mate! you dont understand how ripped iam atm.....


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 19, 2005)

Just woke up. Had a helluva party last night. I find that nothing helps for an hangover like a bong the second you wake up.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 19, 2005)

a bong rip and a nice breckfast


----------



## boogy (Jan 28, 2006)

**** ya


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 28, 2006)

all day, everyday


----------



## Mutt (Jan 28, 2006)

Yep...Nice buzz.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 29, 2006)

mary said:
			
		

> oh yeah I start my day off with it on my second coffee.
> just love it.


 
This gives me an idea.
I don't usually use cream in my coffee, however...
I think I will saute a few nugs of crumbled-up herb in cream (ok, maybe half-and-half) and then, after cooling/straining, keep it in the fridge and use a few spoon fulls in my morning java instead of smoking a bowl.


----------



## Hick (Feb 1, 2006)

AFOAF suggested just a tad o' bubble hash, blended in with the cream 'n sugar, in your hot morning coffee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




..

I'll just say ..WoW!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 2, 2006)

nothing beats a "WAKE -N- BAKE" i'm high as a MOFO!!!


----------



## TrueAssassin (Feb 22, 2006)

iomg i be stoned
and i call friend and talk in diffents accents but it's japanese nowandi go to his appointment and my ca'ts scared of me and now she want to fucke mes look at my eyes.


----------



## TrueAssassin (Feb 22, 2006)

omg i just saw the post twice but it w as on both pages but now I found out itover here to but now i think and i type slower than i think but I type fast still.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 22, 2006)

huh???? whats going on??? yep, I think I'm baked. Time to do another hit.


----------



## puffadder (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm not. I got fired a month and a half ago for failing a UA and I'm now searching for a job, which forces me to remain celibate(so-to-speak). But, for what it's worth, I wish I was blitzed out of my head and playin' my Tele!


----------



## indochoker (Feb 22, 2006)

my las name is stone for reall not kiddin i was breed to get stoned!!!!!!


----------



## pranicfever (Feb 22, 2006)

hahaha, it's amazing how long ago tis was started.. hahaha and it wasn't even long ago.. god i'm stoned.. hahaha


----------



## Eggman (Feb 25, 2006)

I haven't smoked in a long time.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 3, 2007)

you know i think I'm stoned just about every time I'm on here  and some times even smoking when on just never want to come down


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 3, 2007)

wake up, roll over, light the bong. get outta bed, check my babies, eat some grub, light the bong. sit down turn on the tube, light the bong. come to think of it, i do'nt know an activitity, time of day, or event that i don't light the bong for.  

Fire it up

KT


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 3, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> you know i think I'm stoned just about every time I'm on here and some times even smoking when on just never want to come down


 

:yeahthat:  Oh hell yea i stay stoned like i was liveing during the sametime as the bible......Im smokeing now


----------



## berserker (Sep 3, 2007)

I enjoy being high while I am on here.Well I enjoy being High ALL THE TIME.On here ,at home,the store, going to town, etc. you see me and I am not stoned .there must be something wrong.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 3, 2007)

I wish I was.  It's a holiday weekend so everyones home.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 3, 2007)

welcome to 2005.. 

and yes I am...


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 3, 2007)

stoned all day long..and especially when im on the computer... weed is the only thing that can keep my ADD under control


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 30, 2007)

got stoned and thought of this thread and had to reseruct it for all of us * Wake-n-Bake* types. :bong2:


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 30, 2007)

WAIT !!! Did someone say welcome to 2005 ?,
  Oh my God, I must have been zoned outa my head,
fire up another hoober this is too much to handle. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## youngbud (Dec 30, 2007)

dude, I am outta this world man.  I got some sort of demon weed, best stuff ever.  A haze sweet tooth cross, you're stoned as can be and tripping a bit to.  I recommend coupling with abbey road and the floor, maybe some lighting effects if you have them.:bong1::bong1::joint:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 30, 2007)

Ya i would have to say im prety stoned right now lol was looking for my lighter to take another hit of the bowl and it was in my hand the whole time lol that W.W is some good stuff


----------



## Firepower (Dec 30, 2007)

humm  what was the question?


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 30, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> humm what was the question?


 
:rofl: and WB FP been a while man or has it???


----------



## Il Stugots (Dec 31, 2007)

yep im stoned.  dam i wish i could b stoned all day , dont u people work lol


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2007)

Il Stugots said:
			
		

> yep im stoned. dam i wish i could b stoned all day , dont u people work lol


 
lol... I get stoned for work every opportunity I can get. get stoned to leave for work, and then smoke up during the day when I start comming down.  

lol... I love being the boss/foreman... LOL


----------



## Old Toby (Dec 31, 2007)

High all I havent been around here in a long time, I woke up this morning still very very stoned, I'm suffering from a horrible head cold aswel so I am gonna miss the new years celebrations,but that wont stop me from sparkin up at midnight to bring in the new year!


----------



## akirahz (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm thirsty


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm certainly stoned...I havent stopped smoking since 1968...I know where all the flowers have gone, I've smoked em alll.... :bong1:


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (Dec 31, 2007)

I am sure as hell stoned out my mind right now!!!


----------



## theminx (Dec 31, 2007)

yep stoned also :tokie:


----------



## fulltimes (Dec 31, 2007)

Stoned?? Never!  Why, that would be illegal!


----------



## Shannon2 (Jan 1, 2008)

si, I am waaaaaaaay stoned.

pathetic, I know, since it's 9 in the morning!!!

But it's NEW YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 1, 2008)

it is a Happy New Year, I am still stoned...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 1, 2008)

on my way to my best friend's house to GET stoned....:hubba:


----------



## Miss Lead (Jan 1, 2008)

the first thing I did this morning was take a couple hits... shoooot.  what kind of stoner would I be if I didn't?

you big sillies.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 3, 2008)

Always view the posts when im Stotaly Toned !


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 3, 2008)

:stoned:


----------



## gangalama (Jan 4, 2008)

sunrise to sunset, A.M to P.M, morning to night, awake or asleep i`ve got the herb in my system.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 11, 2008)

Me me me me!

Anyone want a magic brownie?


----------



## IRISH (May 12, 2008)

i'll take two mom, cause i'm baked.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 12, 2008)

I plan to be stoned all day.  That time of the month.  Weed works like a charm.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 9, 2008)

im pretty high right now.  



and somethin is buzzin in my ear ???????????????????


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 9, 2008)

i stay baked..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2008)

ill be smokin fine sensi in my grave....


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 12, 2008)

The CROPS ARE IN!! Will be stoned most of my waking day for a while


----------



## skunk_uk (Jun 13, 2008)

what?


----------



## skunk_uk (Jun 13, 2008)

sorry i 4get the last i wasn't!


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 21, 2008)

I like this feeling. It can bring a tear to my eye.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2008)

YUP..............StOnEd..................


----------



## ishnish (Jun 21, 2008)

oh yea!!  higher and higher til i meet up with sunshine bear and all the carebear friends!!
and to someones question about whitewidow vs. blueberry...
i'll know for sure about the end of July!
got 4 ww's and 1 bb under 5 flourescent grow lights and they're looking good so far!


----------



## werdnaydissac0_o (Jun 24, 2008)

For sure.
I am toasted


----------



## werdnaydissac0_o (Jun 24, 2008)

yup yup


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 24, 2008)

pretty fried out i'd say...


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 24, 2008)

Aye Aye Captain!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 29, 2008)

:48:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 29, 2008)

*:stoned:  :bong1: :bong1:*


----------



## aslan king (Sep 14, 2008)

Yyyyyeeeeeeeeeessssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 14, 2008)

umm.. brb


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 15, 2008)

nope...local law enforcement crack down. My plant is scared to death


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 15, 2008)

*not at the moment, but give me a few minutes :bong1:*


----------



## andy52 (Sep 15, 2008)

to the bone


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 15, 2008)

*3 bongs later :bong1: :bong1: :bong1: and YES I am STONED :stoned:*


----------



## rasta (Sep 15, 2008)

yes i am high at the moment,,,,looking at the date of this post 1-20-2005 i think it may be the very first post on this site ,,,maybe one of the mods could check anyway peace love rastafari


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 23, 2008)

yes:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 23, 2008)

*yes :48: pass it on *


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 23, 2008)

the more relevant question to pose to me is... am I _NOT_ stoned at the moment?...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 24, 2008)

:ccc:


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 24, 2008)

Christmas Eve...........................................:grinch: 

It'd just be _Rude_

not to

Wake n Bake................:yay: 

today

any1 want a go on this Bubble?


:48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 24, 2008)

what a great way to start christmas eve:aok: :48:


----------



## happiehippie (Dec 24, 2008)

higher than dammit.....wake and a bake!!!!christmas bud this morning.....some "lime" , really good morning bud....peace.


----------



## nikimadritista (Dec 24, 2008)

Outta my head!


----------



## andy52 (Dec 24, 2008)

no,not yet.but its building.i have a hangover from hell.2 fifths of crown and a case of beer,yes i have a hangover.ouch rip time to quell the old stomach.hehe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 24, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> no,not yet.but its building.i have a hangover from hell.2 fifths of crown and a case of beer,yes i have a hangover.ouch rip time to quell the old stomach.hehe



Dam Andy, I'm surprised that you're still alive . 
Now, load a bowl and work on getting rid of that headache and upset stomach.
 :48:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 24, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> no,not yet.but its building.i have a hangover from hell.2 fifths of crown and a case of beer,yes i have a hangover.ouch rip time to quell the old stomach.hehe




God bless andy.i know the feeling.onr more day and you will feel fine.MC


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 24, 2008)

Its my turn tommorow morning andy 

By the way in Aus its 25th Merry Christmas Peeps, Stay Safe..Stay High have a Merry Holiday :yay:


PS. Yes im stoned at the moment.


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 24, 2008)

I started my day with an elfen brownie made from a recent grow. Very nice. Ate another at lunch so I've stayed pretty Merry all day.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 24, 2008)

so r u SativaWeed... or merry? ! ?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 24, 2008)

I am on my way!


----------



## SativaWeed (Dec 24, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> so r u SativaWeed... or merry? ! ?


I'm a Merry SativaWeed!! :hubba:


----------



## aslan king (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes! And plan to stay that way till Sunday. If I had more I would it twelve days of Christmas!:hubba::hubba::hubba::hubba::hubba::hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 24, 2008)

*yep its christmas :yay: not that i need an excuse *


----------



## pcduck (Dec 24, 2008)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 24, 2008)

:raises hand:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 24, 2008)

Yup :bong: But which moment are we talking about


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 24, 2008)

30 more secounds:hubba:  merry christmas :hubba: :48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 25, 2008)

me

ho ho ho


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 25, 2008)

i'm enjoying a christmas morning banana split blunt  ho ho ho


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 25, 2008)

oh yeah. and lovin it !


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2008)

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 26, 2008)

ooooopppppsssss again:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 26, 2008)

:joint:


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 26, 2008)

:bong2:  I love being HIGH!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 26, 2008)

Not high yet...just started smoking.

Two joints down...three more to go till Gee gets Nice and High...or low.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 29, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 29, 2008)

soon very soon:hubba:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 29, 2008)

Working...

2 Joints down, two more to go...

Then I'll be "Stoned".


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 30, 2008)

:joint: 

:banana: 

:lama:


----------



## matt8drigh (Dec 30, 2008)

obliterated =]


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 19, 2009)

why yes!!:hubba:


----------



## Elevengrams (Jan 19, 2009)

bong hit central right here ^^


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 19, 2009)

Elevengrams said:
			
		

> bong hit central right here ^^




Should we call you 10 grams from now on?


----------



## Elevengrams (Jan 19, 2009)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> Should we call you 10 grams from now on?



:hubba:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 19, 2009)

Sure am ... was up at the crack of dawn this morning. 12:40 and have the days work done.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2009)

:bong: What was the question again? Im kinda high right now.:ignore:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 19, 2009)

just sitting down @ 7:26 am to see what i missed over night
coffee in one hand bong in the other


----------



## johnnybuds (Feb 22, 2009)

yes:hubba:


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

EATING!! munchies yummmy


----------



## Newbud (Apr 14, 2009)

Yup i'm stoned, need to go to sleep i been on this damn laptop since half 10 ish yesterday morning but keep looking at just one more thread lol.
Hmm cheese on toast, i'm off lol


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Yup i'm stoned, need to go to sleep i been on this damn laptop since half 10 ish yesterday morning but keep looking at just one more thread lol.
> Hmm cheese on toast, i'm off lol


yip i see ceres seeds have cheese and  kc  brains as well have cheese could get expensive to eat it though go gentley


----------



## Klicks (Apr 14, 2009)

True enough.   I've gotten the best advice from this site.  I've changed a lot of what I've been doing and am anticipating a higher yield !!

Yeah, I'm stoned !!


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 14, 2009)

Moi.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 14, 2009)

:joint:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 14, 2009)

pasted to the bed watching TV. I am really hungry but can not get myself motivated enough to go downstairs and raid the kid's easter baskets


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 14, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> pasted to the bed watching TV. I am really hungry but can not get myself motivated enough to go downstairs and raid the kid's easter baskets




I just did that! :hubba: :banana:


----------



## clanchattan (Apr 14, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> pasted to the bed watching TV. I am really hungry but can not get myself motivated enough to go downstairs and raid the kid's easter baskets


 

" munff gwarg nar tamsun gleb, eessza bwarsunt!!! " :hubba: 

that's daddy clanchattan explaing his way out of hogging all the reese's peanut butter eggs about a half hour after finishing wrenching in the garage and 5 or 6 post engine rebuild bong hits.........


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 14, 2009)

*allways*


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 15, 2009)

ok i slipped off the rails again just had a cheese trim joint and the keyboards gettin kinda hazy and harder to hit the correct keypads..

ohh please not a a whitey

lol

uk420maan


----------



## Newbud (Apr 15, 2009)

BAD MAN lol, go whitey in the naughty corner


----------



## leafminer (Apr 16, 2009)

Two Js of Aurora and half a bar of 80% cocoa chocolate. 
What is rhat face on the computer ... on the computger ...:shocked: 
It's ME! Starring in the Potrait of Dorian Gray! :doh:


----------



## farmer dave (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes..yes i am..i think..i better work on it


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 19, 2009)

NO got no money , no job , supplier got busted with a pound in his house, can't even get the usual credit till pay day (tomorrow) seeds did'nt arrive ! got the fu#$%in sh^ts badly ! any way i hope everyone else is ripped to the EYEBALLS ! take care !


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 20, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> NO got no money , no job , supplier got busted with a pound in his house, can't even get the usual credit till pay day (tomorrow) seeds did'nt arrive ! got the fu#$%in sh^ts badly ! any way i hope everyone else is ripped to the EYEBALLS ! take care !




I'll take an extra toke just for you:48: oh yes again!:hubba:


----------



## Killuminati420 (May 10, 2009)

ickypitbull said:
			
		

> I always start my day with a couple bong rips and keep going all day long....
> 
> Peace..............


 
yup


----------



## johnnybuds (May 10, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> yup




Me also:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## saticus (May 10, 2009)

moment? someone had a moment? why wasn't i told!? dang! i got stoned and missed it again!!


----------



## tcbud (May 10, 2009)

Hit the bong a little while ago.....hum....yep...stoned, now..got to get off of here and munch down some dinner.
Rock on...
Did you know the Greatful Dead are at this moment at the shoreline in the SF bay area, getting ready to play....oh how I wish I was there...to hear Sugar Magnolia.....


----------



## 420benny (May 10, 2009)

I am working on it myself. Just rolled a fattie to celebrate letting my summer ladies out to play for a couple hours today for the first time. They were so happy, I needed to raise the T5 lights at one end because Big Bertha grew an inch while outside. I swear, it's true. She has hit the lights 3 times already. Time to spark it. I also wish I was at the Dead concert


----------



## johnnybuds (May 11, 2009)

it was my BD yesturday:hubba:  i got high


----------



## zipflip (May 11, 2009)

i think its inevitable that every time i sit down to come on here that if ever i got smoke. i pack an fire one up each an every time i log on here.


----------



## johnnybuds (May 11, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> i think its inevitable that every time i sit down to come on here that if ever i got smoke. i pack an fire one up each an every time i log on here.




How can you not:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## zipflip (May 11, 2009)

:smoke1: :48:


----------



## 420benny (May 11, 2009)

johnnybuds said:
			
		

> How can you not:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:



It's rule 4.20. Before posting here, all members must be high, in order to fully appreciate the ambience.


----------



## johnnybuds (May 11, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> It's rule 4.20. Before posting here, all members must be high, in order to fully appreciate the ambience.




:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 11, 2009)

Totally baked. I can honestly say I love my job. I do my work load and am done for the day regardless and still get the same pay. Got baked before work, went, and now I am done. I will continue to get baked till the kids get home, then I will color a little, eat cereal, and watch cartoons for the night!


----------



## Kimmol (May 11, 2009)

a little drunk, not baked


----------



## johnnybuds (May 16, 2009)

Reddy Kilowatt said:
			
		

> I always have problems finding this thread when I'm stoned. I wish it was a stickey.
> Its Arbor day, time to plant a tree.




:holysheep: Caught mw again:48: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jun 22, 2009)

Yep I am too....and it seems like everytime I come here I find something have to upgrade in my grow room, like now its lights....Last week it was better beans!

Goal: BIGGER YEILD...Better Quality.....stop givin my money to the dealer.


----------



## aslan king (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't know the strain but pleasant taste, full body, active (Decent sativa)


----------



## aslan king (Jul 8, 2009)

This morning is OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aslan king (Jul 9, 2009)

Took a rip of my golf bag pipe and got stoned again. Sometimes I love a good mild sativa because I can function all day and not have to leave my cloud.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 9, 2009)

:stoned:


----------



## aslan king (Jul 9, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 6, 2009)

Well Yes!


----------



## growbuddy (Nov 6, 2009)

woke up at 1:15, now 1:34; just finishing a blunt.


----------



## tester (Nov 6, 2009)

I will be soon lol


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 6, 2009)

G'day Stoners!

I just poured myself another double espresso and fired some of this summer's WW up in my bong... :bong2:  I'm feeling a bit light headed...   and here it comes....   Ahhhhhh....  nice buzzzz....   It's a gorgeous day here and I'm going to sit out here on the patio and read the paper, finish my espresso and do a half dozen bongs...  Let's kick off this weekend RIGHT! :aok:

Have a good one!

Here's what today's selection looked like in Sept...   a couple weeks b4 harvest...


----------



## Marsrover1 (Nov 7, 2009)

a vision of heaven, Dirtyolsouth thats one purdy bud


----------



## SicSativa (Nov 7, 2009)

:holysheep: Just smoked some Bubble hash , and some SweetTooth that a buddy brought over last night. Good :joint:


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 7, 2009)

not baked...but a little high....perfect morning buzz.


----------



## skunk101 (Dec 3, 2009)

most definetly!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 5, 2010)

trying the new batch of bubba/kush after a 3 week cure...Thanks to MP each batch gets better

*I am really stoned*



:joint: :joint: :joint: :joint: :joint: :joint: :joint: :joint: :48:


----------



## leafminer (Jan 7, 2010)

No. Because the Blue Garbage failed completely to produce any THC   I have no smoke until the Domina finishes. :cry:
I ripped the remaining garbage out of their pots this morning and threw them on to the compost heap.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 7, 2010)

:bong2: Sorry bout that leafminer - 
I been smokin crap for two mo.... 
But a very nice friend slipped me some CA orange and I'm just checkin' it out now.... first time. mmmmmmm
Got a tech training call for some new softward scheduled in two hrs. lmao. Sometimes it's hard fakin' it. hehehehe :beatnik:


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 8, 2010)

Haven't posted on the forums inna while. Yes, I am stoned at the moment. Have been baked since early this morning while I watched it snow and snow.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 8, 2010)

:huh: :stoned: :afroweed: :lama:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2010)

almost

lol


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 8, 2010)

Very LOL


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 9, 2010)

once again, all I can say is *YES!!!!!!!*


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

Not stoned..yet...made the mistake of having a dbl shot of everclear in a screwdriver....now I remember why I like hard liquor over beer...it's like liquid crack....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 20, 2010)

give me a min :bong::bong::bong: working on it :bong::bong::bong: almost there :joint::joint::joint: yep me :stoned:


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> give me a min :bong::bong::bong: working on it :bong::bong::bong: almost there :joint::joint::joint: yep me :stoned:


Damn I am jealous... I promised the wife i wld not hit the stash till she got home from Romba or whatever the hell her dance class is called....  It's hard sometimes being a good husband...


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol hamster its called rambo aint it

lol

yes just stoned on power plant

dohhhhhhhhhh

t4


----------



## FUM (Jan 21, 2010)

What BC said.
Peace out


----------



## NewGrowGuy (Jan 25, 2010)

Bowl of ICE, a old school can cup winner, a chapter out the good book, and a banana smoothie start my day.....


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2010)

Sure am MariP ..Thanks for asking


----------



## dragracer (Jan 31, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2010)

Me, me me!!!


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 24, 2014)

yes :bong:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 24, 2014)

Gonna switch to the indica and hope to get there Damn tolerance these days


----------



## lovbnstoned (Dec 26, 2014)

hello there wake n bake


----------



## yarddog (Jan 6, 2015)

Nothing like coming home from work and enjoying a nice green bowl. 

And relaxing. Life is good.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2015)

gantt said:


> Nothing like coming home from work and enjoying a nice green bowl.
> 
> And relaxing. Life is good.



Life is good, but it gets better!  Just wait until you get old enough to retire!  I am loving having my time to grow as I want and light up any time I do not have another pressing engagement.  Love to wake-n-bake with a great sativa.


----------



## yarddog (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes!!  Though I have a good while to retirement. I'm only 26. I've been looking for a sativa to try. You only see your standard mid around here. But I did get the DA to suspend my sentence last month. Thirteen years early!!!  I have been waiting on that to start a grow for personal use. Hopefully I will be in position to start this fall. I'm sick of sub par grass. Can't wait to be self sufficient.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 8, 2015)

nothing like retirement,, but i know sounds crazy but i haven't work since i was 40 1990 n i miss it
  disabled vet n hate it


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 8, 2015)

morningall,,, a chilly 40 here in florida   BBBBBBBBRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
   n i'm already stoned


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 8, 2015)

that darn avatar is suppose to animated,, it suppose to b smoking   hahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 8, 2015)

It's a chilly -30c with the wind chill in Toronto smoking that View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420753917.837422.jpg
 orange jena after class


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 9, 2015)

Stoned at the moment ? Yes.
Stoned most of the time ? Yes.
Stoned since Uncle Sam sent me to `nam in June 1968 ? Yes.
If cannabis stays in your system for 30 days, do not think I could`ve passed a drug test since June of 1968. Never had to take one and never plan to.
Last day I worked for the man was 1-1-2000. Retirement is great.
Later. Peace


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 10, 2015)

stoned ???  thats my middle name ,,  hahahahahaahahahahhaaha


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

I like to call it medicated .


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jan 12, 2015)

StankDank those r some nice lookn buds ,, my hello toker  :joint:


----------

